# GE Sepex Controller (Model IC3645SR4T404N11 )



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

pak2016 said:


> I have a GE SEPEX controller that is from a Yale Forklift which is described as a "Separately Excited Transistorized Dual Motor Traction Control and Series Pump Control" system.
> 
> There are 2 controllers, a master and a slave. They are connected via the 15 and 16 numbered pins (as well as others in common).
> 
> ...


Does it have 2 traction controllers & 1 pump motor controller or 1 traction & 1 pump? What kind of motor are you using? Photos always help.

major


----------



## pak2016 (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm not sure.

Here is a link to the controller manual. This may answer your question.

http://www.fsip.biz/Documents/NC4 Tech.pdf


The 2 attached jpegs of the wiring are taken from this manual.

The motors are Schabmueller , see jpeg


Paul


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Paul,

I looked over/skimmed those attachments. Interesting. I used to work with lift truck systems like that but decades ago. Lot has changed.

The control system is looking for multiple inputs like steering angle for example. Without all the proper signals I suspect it will refuse to power a motor. 

I also see where there is a handset and/or pc plug on the traction controllers. The manual describes many parameter settings. However I did not notice parameters/setting relating to a choice of master/slave, as I have used on other brands of controllers.

So basically, I can't help you. Good luck. BTW, the system uses 2 traction motors, 1lift pump motor and 1 power steering motor.

major


----------



## pak2016 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the input.

I'm trying to replicate all the inputs for the controller, but if I still can't get it running, am I correct to assume that buying a Curtis 1243 Sepex controller would be simpler and easier to set up and get running than this GE controller? 

The reason I'm trying this GE controller first is because it cost me $3 (scrap metal price).

Paul


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

pak2016 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> I'm trying to replicate all the inputs for the controller, but if I still can't get it running, am I correct to assume that buying a Curtis 1243 Sepex controller would be simpler and easier to set up and get running than this GE controller?
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

I've used the Curtis 1244 SepEx. Not bad. The 1243 is his little brother. Only up to 36V & 300A. Motor can use all of the 1244.

Be advised a programmer or pc-pak is needed to configure controller to motor and application. $$$ and not included. Also controller needs tuned to motor so motor needs characterized for field map. 

I've helped a couple guys do it or hack a series control to run SepEx. You can search forum for that or see if a Curtis or lift truck repair shop would help.

Regards,

major


----------

